# pensieri per la testa



## Ana83

Hola a todo el foro! Queria saber si hai una expresiòn que pueda traducir "avere un po' di pensieri per la testa"...
Gracias de antemano!
Ana


----------



## irene.acler

Ana83 said:


> Hola a todo el foro! Queria saber si hay una expresiòn que pueda traducir "avere un po' di pensieri per la testa"...
> Gracias de antemano!
> Ana



A decir la verdad, no sé, porque a lo mejor hay expresiones idiomàticas especìficas..mejor si esperamos a algun nativo!


----------



## femmejolie

Ana83 said:


> Hola a todo el foro! Quería saber si hay una expresión que pueda traducir "avere un po' di pensieri per la testa"...
> Gracias de antemano!
> Ana


 


irene.acler said:


> *A decir verdad*, no sé, porque a lo mejor hay expresiones idiomàticas especìficas..mejor si esperamos a algún nativo!


 
Irene,non ti arrabbiare!

Se dice en español "A decir verdad",no es una traducción literal del italiano,en español y en francés(como veo que lo hablas) se dicen igual.

RDAE: a decir ~.1. expr. a la verdad.

No lo so con certezzaenso che sia "tener pocas¿¿ideas/preocupaciones??
en la cabeza". Immagino che dipenda dal contesto.
*Pensieri*=Ideas,preocupaciones. (Avere cento/mille *idee* per la testa)
Yo apostaría por "preocupaciones",si no diría "idee"para evitar ambigüedades,no?
En español, se dice tanto" tener pocas ideas en la cabeza/en la mente" = Ser tonto,
como "tener pocas preocupaciones en la cabeza/en la mente" = estar tranquilo.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias femmejolie, claro que no voy a enfadarme, eh! Al contrario, me hace gracia que los nativos me corrigan, asì puedo aprender màs!!!

Ahora que lo dices, creo que en este contexto queda bien "preocupaciones", porque la expresiòn italiana tiene ese sentido de preocupaciòn.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Gracias femmejolie, claro que no voy a enfadarme, eh! Al contrario, me hace gracia que los nativos me corrigan, asì puedo aprender màs!!!
> 
> Ahora que lo dices, creo que en este contexto queda bien "preocupaciones", porque la expresión italiana tiene ese sentido de preocupación.


Ciao, Irene. "Me hace gracia" si usa per dire "mi fa ridere", spesso in senso ironico.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Ciao, Irene. "Me hace gracia" si usa per dire "mi fa ridere", spesso in senso ironico.



Davvero? Pensavo si usasse nel senso di "mi fa piacere", come "me hace ilusiòn", no?


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Gracias femmejolie, claro que no voy a enfadarme, eh! Al contrario, me hace gracia que los nativos me corrijan, asì puedo aprender màs!!!
> 
> Ahora que lo dices, creo que en este contexto queda bien "preocupaciones", porque la expresiòn italiana tiene ese sentido de preocupaciòn.


Como hablas muy bien español,me permito hacerte una corrección (a dire il vero, importante).
Se dice corri*J*an y no corri*G*an (se pronunciaría corri*gh*an).
El verbo es correGir,pero se transforma en J.
En todos los verbos que terminan en "GER/GIR",no existen ni el sonido GA ni GO,sólo existen JA y JO.(se dice corriJo,no corrigo (corrigho) )
Regir Coger 
rijo rija coja (no zoppa )
riges rijas cojas
rige rija coja
regimos rijáis cojamos
regís rijamos cojáis
rigen rijan cojan

E' come accade in italiano con i verbi che finiscono in -CARE y -GARE:
Si dice pag*H*i ,pag*H*iamo (per non dire paGi,paGiamo),
dedic*H*i,dedic*H*iamo (per non dire dediCi,dediCiamo) e così conservare il suono della terminazione dell'infinito -CARE ,-GARE.

In spagnolo accade lo stesso:si dice corri*J*o/corri*J*a per conservare il suono finale di Corre*G*(suono *J*)ir.


----------



## irene.acler

Oddio, grazie mille femmejolie, hai ragione..mi sono proprio sbagliata! Comunque non farti problemi a correggere i miei errori, che sono contenta di poter poi correggerli!! 
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Ana83

> No lo so con certezzaenso che sia "tener pocas¿¿ideas/preocupaciones??
> en la cabeza". Immagino che dipenda dal contesto.
> *Pensieri*=Ideas,preocupaciones. (Avere cento/mille *idee* per la testa)
> Yo apostaría por "preocupaciones",si no diría "idee"para evitar ambigüedades,no?
> En español, se dice tanto" tener pocas ideas en la cabeza/en la mente" = Ser tonto,
> como "tener pocas preocupaciones en la cabeza/en la mente" = estar tranquilo.


 
Gracias femmejolie! Pero "un po'" no quiere decir pocas, quiere decir algunas/unas cuantas en este contexto...

Entonces, puedo decir "tengo algunas preocupaciones en la cabeza"? Si los nativos no me aconsejan nada mas, creo no haya una expresiòn idiomàtica...

Gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

Ana83 said:


> Si los nativos no me aconsejan nada mas, creo no hay una expresión idiomática...
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## Ana83

credevo di dover usare un congiuntivo...no?può darsi che haya non sia il congiuntivo di hay, ma credevo di si  ...
cmq, grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

Si, haya è il congiuntivo ma la regola è:
Creo que + indicativo
No creo que + congiuntivo.


----------



## femmejolie

Ana83 said:


> No lo so con certezzaenso che sia "tener pocas¿¿ideas/preocupaciones??
> en la cabeza". Immagino che dipenda dal contesto.
> *Pensieri*=Ideas,preocupaciones. (Avere cento/mille *idee* per la testa)
> Yo apostaría por "preocupaciones",si no diría "idee"para evitar ambigüedades,no?
> En español, se dice tanto" tener pocas ideas en la cabeza/en la mente" = Ser tonto,
> como "tener pocas preocupaciones en la cabeza/en la mente" = estar tranquilo.


 
Gracias femmejolie! Pero "un po'" no quiere decir pocas, quiere decir algunas/unas cuantas en este contexto...

Entonces, puedo decir "tengo algunas preocupaciones en la cabeza"? Si los nativos no me aconsejan nada más, no creo que haya una expresiòn idiomàtica... /creo que no hay una expresión idiomática



Gracias![/quote]
No sé,a mí no me suena bien,en general. Yo diría:"tengo(algunos) quebraderos de cabeza"(avere molti grattacapi).
Se puede decir si especificas que sólo tienes "algunas","unas pocas",pero no es muy habitual.Es más frecuente decir "tengo muchas preocupaciones en la cabeza", "tengo quebraderos de cabeza", pero,repito,decir "tengo algunas.... " no es habitual.
Sí se puede decir "tengo preocupaciones en la cabeza",pero no es habitual. Sí se dice bastante "tengo muchas preocupaciones en la cabeza",como "tengo muchos quebraderos de cabeza",que es lo mismo.
"tengo algunas preocupaciones..."suena muy raro,se diría para especificar que son pocas.

"Quebraderos de cabeza" equivale a "preocupaciones".

Todas son correctas gramaticalmente,y en el habla a ningún/a español/a sorprendería,depende del uso que haga cada cual y también dependerá de las regiones,me imagino.
En resumidas cuentas, MUCHAS se emplea bastante y POCAS/ALGUNAS se emplea menos.
Por cierto,que no sabía del uso de "un po'" como "algunos/as".Yo pensaba que se diría "certe/alcune preoccupazioni".


Se dice :No creo QUE haya /Creo QUE hay


----------



## claudine2006

Quebraderos de cabeza me parece bien.




femmejolie said:


> Se dice :No creo QUE haya /Creo QUE hay


Giusto. In "creo que no hay" la negazione è nella subordinata, quindi è necessario usare l'indicativo.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Se me pasan algunas cosas por la cabeza
Tengo algunas cosas en la cabeza

Quizas estas expresiones os sirvan!


----------



## freakit

decir........ estar pensativo?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Davvero? Pensavo si usasse nel senso di "mi fa piacere", come "me hace ilusiòn", no?



L'espressione "hacer gracia" si usa moltissimo in spagnolo e significa spesso "gustar". Per esempio: "Me hace gracia este vestido, me lo compro". Stricto sensu, significa "sembrare divertente". Per esempio: "Nos hizo mucha gracia su chiste". Ma si usa anche in altri sensi metaforici. Anche in negativo, con il senso di "no me gusta (nada)". Per esempio: "No me hace (ninguna/ni pizca de) gracia que tontees con mis amigas".


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Quebraderos de cabeza me parece bien.



Un "quebradero de cabeza" è una preoccupazione abbastanza forte, non so se sarebbe una buopna traduzione di "pensiera per la testa".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> L'espressione "hacer gracia" si usa moltissimo in spagnolo e significa spesso "gustar". Per esempio: "Me hace gracia este vestido, me lo compro". Stricto sensu, significa "sembrare divertente". Per esempio: "Nos hizo mucha gracia su chiste". Ma si usa anche in altri sensi metaforici. Anche in negativo, con il senso di "no me gusta (nada)". Per esempio: "No me hace (ninguna/ni pizca de) gracia que tontees con mis amigas".


 
Ah vale, gracias...y "me hace ilusiòn" también tiene distintos sentidos?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ah vale, gracias...y "me hace ilusiòn" también tiene distintos sentidos?



Questa domanda è abbastanza complessa, non si puo contestare in poche parole. "Hacer ilusión" è generalmente più astratto, e alle volte suona un po infantile. Ma per imparare bene l'uso di queste espressioni popolari bisogna parlare molto con i nativi o vivere a Spagna qualche tempo. ¿No te hace ilusión venir a España?


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Questa domanda è abbastanza complessa, non si puo rispondere in poche parole. "Hacer ilusión" è generalmente più astratto, e alle volte suona un po' infantile. Ma per imparare bene l'uso di queste espressioni popolari bisogna parlare molto con i nativi o vivere in Spagna qualche tempo. ¿No te hace ilusión venir a España?



Pues, claro que me hace ilusiòn!! 
Muchas gracias Cecilio!


----------

